# Alsa Good mplayer to , but Kde and xmms no sound!!

## johnny_martins00

I allready made it to install alsa, alsa-driver, and tried with mplayer, witch worked fine but kde and xmms gives no sound, even kopete or gaim to...

Anyone knows why?

Thk

----------

## TerminalJack

You didn't skip the step where you added the necessary (non-root) user(s) to the 'audio' group, did you?

Some resources: 

Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide..

KDE: Troubleshooting sound problems.

----------

## johnny_martins00

no i didnt... but i allready made that step several times and every time that i do that the system adds me to  audio group. Shouldnt it recognizes that my username  its allready in the audio group and skip that step...

Thk

----------

## johnny_martins00

allready tried everything... went to the kde troubleshooting page and reinstal alsa but it stills teh same ...

here is my emerge --info 

```

ocalhost johnny # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Mon, 18 Sep 2006 19:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="pt"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog kde kernel_linux libg++ linguas_pt ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hope it helps..

Thk

----------

## TerminalJack

I'm guessing that wouldn't be the problem then.  You can run the following to be sure that you're part of the audio group though:

```
cat /etc/group | grep audio
```

----------

## johnny_martins00

it shows me the following , 

```

localhost johnny # cat /etc/group | grep audio

audio:!:18:johnny

```

 i think its all ok.. but dont know why kde and xmms doesnt plays sound. I allready swith from alsa driver to alsa modules, but it stills the same...

Thk for your reply

----------

## pc.bijl

sorry, but maybe verry stupid question   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  : dit you unmute the right chanels?

```
# alsa-mixer
```

----------

## johnny_martins00

i hope its not that because im losing my head because of that..   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Laughing: 

The only channels that i've unmutted where the Master and the PCM channels. Should i unmute any other??

Thk for your reply bwt

----------

## pc.bijl

As far as I know, thats enough.

----------

## mirojira

What output plugin do you use for xmms?

----------

## johnny_martins00

Alsa plugin. But already tried with the OSS plugin and its the same thing... The Kde i dont know, the hardware its autodetect, but i already chosso alsa, and oss and no sound at al.

Thk for your reply

----------

## mirojira

 *johnny_martins00 wrote:*   

> Alsa plugin. But already tried with the OSS plugin and its the same thing... The Kde i dont know, the hardware its autodetect, but i already chosso alsa, and oss and no sound at al.
> 
> Thk for your reply

 

I have also KDE and for xmms works arts.

----------

## johnny_martins00

nop... still the same. im getting lost   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Thk for the reply

----------

## johnny_martins00

can anyone help me on this subject??? i allready try everything but....

Thk, regards

----------

## padoor

i had same problem when i installed 2006.1

flash sound will come aplay plays .wav files ym sounds ok nut no players sound.

then i changed the profile to 2006.1/desktop and emerged  xmms and other players

then sound became alright.

this info may be useful to u.

the use flags in 2006.1 profile has some  problems sound related

we can see more and more sound problems recently in the forum looks like same problem with new profile and kernels.

many similar posts are seen in past 2 months

----------

## johnny_martins00

 *padoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> then i changed the profile to 2006.1/desktop and emerged  xmms and other players
> ...

 

How do i change to 2006.1/desktop???

----------

## padoor

(chroot) localhost / # eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets: 

[1] default-linux/x86/2006.1 

[2] default-linux/x86/no-nptl 

[3] default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4 

[4] default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop * 

[5] hardened/x86 

[6] hardened/x86/2.6 

(chroot) localhost / #

# eselect profile set 4

that will set the default profile.

if u dont have eselect emerge it first.

----------

